# C. Wendtii



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I recently purchased my first crypt, C. Wendtii. I hear its really easy. Mine came as 3 or 4 little rhizomes with a leaf or two on each. After planting them the leaves of some have either broken or fell off. Should I just leave the rest of the plant there? Do you think it will recover? Is there anything I can do to help it out? 

TIA


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

If you have healthy, white rootstock it will come back. Not to worry. Despite the melting that crypts are heir to, I find they are, especially wendtii, pretty hardy.

Generally, the best help you can provide is to plant it and leave it alone, and don't make radical changes to your setup while it's getting established, like suddenly adding CO2, doubling the lights, deciding to start a new fert routine, etc.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

The roots did look pretty white when I planted them. Hopefully they will come back. Does this crypt get pretty big?


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

Wendtii red in my tank is at 16" tall, IOW, yes!


----------

